# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  چرا زبان پایتون را انتخاب کنیم؟

## ali_72

سلام
درباره پایتون یه خورده مطالعه کردم و در دو سال اخیر تعریف های زیادی شنیدم ک حتی اینستاگرام، یوتیوب، گوگل و شرکت های بزرگی از این زبان استفاده کردند.
من نرم افزارهایی با زبان برنامه نویسی سی شارپ و تحت ویژوال استادیو کار کردم. 
وب هم ASP.Net با سی شارپ کار میکنم.
نرم افزارهایی با زبان برنامه نویسی C++‎ و تحت Qt کار کردم.
این شوق و علاقه برنامه نویس ها برای کار با پایتون خیلی وقته منو وسوسه کرده ک طراحی نرم افزاری با پایتون شروع کنم یا  پروژه وب بعدی م رو با پایتون بنویسم. ولی هنوز نتونستم خودم رو قانع کنم ک شروع کار با این زبان برنامه نویسی جدید چه مزیت هایی داره.
تمام مزایایی که از پایتون خوندم رو دات نت و یا C++‎ هم داره. البته میدونم ک پایتون کدنویسی کمتری داره و ساده تر نوشته میشه. خب این دلیل زیاد نتونست راضی م کنه.
ممنون میشم تجربیاتتون رو در این زمینه رو برای من هم به اشتراک بذارید.

----------


## ASHKANLAEI

ببینید پایتون از لحاظ سینتکس راحت تره و این باعث میشه افراد تازه کار برن دنبالش و افراد حرفه ای امتحانش کنن.
همچنین کتابخونه های کاملی داره و همه چیزش تمیز هست.
و زبان اسکریپتی هست که اون رو از ++C یا #C و VB.Net جدا میکنه.
البته به عنوان کسی که در این زبان ها فعالیت داشته میتونم بگم با هر کدوم که بخواین یک جوری میشه نتیجۀ مورد نظر رو ساخت (با کمی دانش و تجربه).
پیشنهاد میکنم از این لینک استفاده کنید:
https://medium.com/@mindfiresolution...e-fd0b394f2121

----------

